# Most Famous Lawnmower Mechanic of All Time



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I'd like to pay homage to my hero, my daily inspiration, and my vote for the most famous lawnmower mechanic of all time....










Mr. Karl Childers


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mmmm hmmmm.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

He was indeed a legend.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

and still serving his time.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I actually have a framed 8x10 photo of him hanging on the wall in the shop. Right below it hangs an obviously razor sharp 3"x21" mulching blade.

Right below that hangs the sign that says if you fail to pickup your equipment after 30 days, I own it... Saves a lot of time explaining things on the customer service end.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I printed out that photo and took it to my local Pocono barber and said I wanted that hair cut.... he threw me out. I guess maybe I need to travel much further south and out in the really rural areas to get that style hair cut.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> I printed out that photo and took it to my local Pocono barber and said I wanted that hair cut.... he threw me out. I guess maybe I need to travel much further south and out in the really rural areas to get that style hair cut.


OK now... Karl is from across the river in Arkansas and they ain't nearly as sophisticated as us'ins here in MS. 

No need to travel down this aways. Just carry yourself up yonder to the Walmart and tell them you want the Deluxe 10-piece hair cuttin' kit for $10.99. They're usually sold out at the start of schoolin' and Easter time, 'cause as everybody knows... how fast your hair grows depends on how much cornbread you eat. Then mosey over to where they keep the kitchen forks and such. Pick yourself out a colander (We call it a tater strainer down here) that fits nice and tight about 2" above your ear sockets. You'll be done in 30 seconds and have all the fixin's for the next time. 

If it get's to lookin' all fuzzy when you're headin' to the big tent revival, Pomade will keep 'er nailed down in a 40mph wind and even if somebody drops one of those big damn snakes at the prayer meetin'​


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Alright! Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Hmmmhm. I might have some biscuits with mustard in his honor.


----------

